# Just made a set of 3 arrows!



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been tinkering with arrows for a few arrows but just finally made a sale to a customer on these little wonder shafts!

Made these a while ago, but finally got a sale for them.










33" and 1/4, Spined to 50# and with self-nocks snuggly getting the string on 'er.




























I used modkin points on them, they aren't really for hunting small game but more for target archery, getting people worked into the arrows for hunting in future times...


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Very nice!

I would love to know how Native Americans made arrows that were straight. I am guessing that they used water and heat from a fire to straighten them? Must have been quite an art. Do you have any information on this?


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

MichaelZ said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I would love to know how Native Americans made arrows that were straight. I am guessing that they used water and heat from a fire to straighten them? Must have been quite an art. Do you have any information on this?


I asked about this and was told the Amerindians did it two ways.

One was using a depressing in a stone to wear the shafts into an arrow-shape. The other was to use the branches of the dogwood tree or ones like it that have mostly straight parts.

To make a good arrow without metal tools would have been a nightmare. It's probably for this and other reasons I don't think they fletched their shafts, making them very short ranged indeed.


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

Now do you build your bow? And how!


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Radams1265 said:


> Now do you build your bow? And how!


This is my bow! It was built by a bowyer! 










[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GI05khgDxg[/ame]


----------

